
Atomic Arbitrage Between Decentralized Exchanges - jv22222
https://rados.io/atomic-arbitrage-between-decentralized-exchanges/
======
jv22222
From the OP:

> The new generation of DEXs, such as 0x, Kyber Network and Saturn Protocol,
> enable 1-click wallet to wallet trading and that makes the holy grail of
> arbitrage, the atomic arbitrage possible. What does it mean?

> An atomic arbitrage is a strategy that executes both trades (i.e. buy 1 ETH
> for 50,000 SATURN and immediately sell back for 55,000 SATURN) in the same
> transaction, without any possibility for slippage to occur. The transaction
> either completes and you make a guaranteed profit, or fails entirely and you
> simply wait for the next arbitrage opportunity.

